# This video is very helpful, it was to me. Detect being lied to.



## SomethingsUp (Sep 30, 2014)

Here ya go guys/gals.

Spot the liar! NLP-eye movements - YouTube


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

This doesn't work if you're dealing with a sociopath who believes their lies so strongly that it becomes there own reality


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Actually there are more advanced detections for sociopathic liars. If you know what to look for. They are called micro expressions. Not easy to detect they happen in 1/25th of a second


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

I know how to tell if my wife is lying........Her lips are moving.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

X-Betaman said:


> I know how to tell if my wife is lying........Her lips are moving.




Anything new with you, partner?


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

3putt said:


> Anything new with you, partner?


Just biding my time.


----------

